# Radial artery puncture



## MFaulkner (Mar 3, 2011)

Our physicians do cath and have started to do them through the radial artery punture instead of through the groin how would I code this. I typically use 93452 is there a different code since they are going in a different way? Please Help


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Mar 3, 2011)

Meg1371 said:


> Our physicians do cath and have started to do them through the radial artery punture instead of through the groin how would I code this. I typically use 93452 is there a different code since they are going in a different way? Please Help




 No this is coded the same way. Kind of a new thing for physicians!


----------

